

Launchly: Help Your Site Achieve Lift-Off (useful tools review) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/07/help-your-site-achieve-lift-off/

======
alain94040
Am I the only one who enjoys the irony of watching the launch of a site that
is supposed to help you launch your site?

I love meta.

~~~
jasonkester
For more meta, and a bit of recursion, notice that the site covering the
launch of this site is itself in the list of sites being launched.

~~~
bdmac97
Yah, just try telling people to use the launch of launchly on launchly to give
you feedback. It's fun in a twisted sort of way.

------
jusob
I've tried it, it is very useful. You get feedback within 24 hours, and the
submission process is very short. Free for now.

~~~
rdvm
I guess in the last 15 hours, they've axed the free offering.

<http://www.launchly.com/launches/tiers>

To be fair - $40 is nothing if it actually gets you some coverage.

------
TrevorJ
URL for the tool in question:

<http://www.launchly.com/>

